# Hello June



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

As many of you know I recently lost my heart rat, Lilly, and she was my only trained shoulder rat and I miss her dearly. None of her four successors can be shoulder trained unfortunately because I had no need to train any others while they were small. 
I have severe social anxiety along with a menagerie of other problems that makes life pretty hard to live. With Lilly things were much more manageable; the anxiety was controlled, depression easier to handle. So I decided that I would rescue a new girl and put her through shoulder training and ESA training. And that's just what I've done.

I decided a long time ago that I'll only rescue and take in feeders or ones with aggression issues or special needs, basically any who're on death row and don't have a shot at life.
I went to the same shop that I got Lilly, Mica and Violet from. The last time I was there was when I took Mice and Violet and at the time their feeders were in horrible, deplorable conditions. Now they have an employee that has cleaned and straightened them. No more mixed tanks, no more pregnant and nursing mamas in with males. Don't get me wrong, I truly despise the place because of the feeders but it was better than the last time I was there.

Now I never choose on color or coat; always on personality. So when I stuck my hands in the female tanks June was the only one not pressed against the back wide eyed in terror. I picked her up and she looked at me, really looked at me, and I knew then and there she was coming home with me.
I refused the box they wanted to put her in and tucked her away in the bonding pouch under my hoodie, payed the two dollars and left. When we got home I put her in the spare and she wandered around a bit, getting to know her surroundings. She didn't dart in one of the hides and bunker down. Didn't run away from me. Didn't do anything that you'd expect a new baby of 4 weeks would do in unfamiliar territory. 

She's wicked smart. Litter trained herself within the hour of being home and already knows her name. She likes free range, even if it is only on the couch for now. Honestly she kinda reminds me of Lilly ;u;

So here she is, meet Juniper Von Rattington, or June for short. The newest and youngest of my mischief and whom has already stolen my heart.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Lilly. But your attitude towards feeder rats is just such a lovely thing to see. And it's so nice to see you already warm to June so quickly (who BTW is an absolute sweetheart!). She sounds like a right clever little bean. I'm honestly so so happy for you and I'm sure she's beyond thrilled to be with you now!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you, I know if Lilly were still with me she would take June under her wing and teach her the ways of being snarky. Lilly was the queen of snark ;-; The pain of loss is still fresh but I know she'd want me to share the love, not lock it away.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Of course she would. And I'm sure she would of loved June. You did a brilliant thing.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

June doesn't know how lucky she is


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

I think it is amazing that you choose to adopt rats who are on "death row" as you put it. I hope to one day be comfortable enough with rats and myself as an owner to adopt rats who need a little extra care/love. Thank you for what you do!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, it means a lot. June's quite the handful! She's one of the smartest and brightest rats I've ever had the pleasure of befriending. I usually get babies in pairs because three weeks alone while in quarantine is a long time to any rat. But since I'm shoulder and esa training I had to only get one. She gets tons of out of cage time with me but I will admit I look forward to when I can do intros so she's not alone. 

She had her first test run tonight, she did splendidly! We went to Meijer, sorta like Wal-Mart only better, and she was quite content to sit on my shoulder and peek out from my hood every now and then. We're still working on commands and i hope to start training her to walk at heal soon.

I've finally got her bruxing, which just tickles me to death x3 She does test what she can nibble on, remotes, chargers, working on teaching her what she can and can't gnaw on. I really need to get her some Nylabones!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Good luck with June Fey! Were pulling for her!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

How very awesome! I am super happy for you and June.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey Fay, I'm so glad you got her. She's gorgeous! Hope the training goes well  welcome little June... Be good to your mommy, she needs you.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Aw, she does indeed have a wicked-smart brilliant little spark in her eyes.

My new girl who's been with me a few weeks is named Juniper, as well, think I mentioned that on another thread.

Best of luck with your training--I have worked with service dogs over many, many years, so I can relate to access issues and training--it's mostly great, with the odd stoopid human trick to contend with.


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

She looks like such an expressive rat, like I can get a sense of her personality just from looking at the pictures! She looks like a sweetheart, so happy you got the opportunity to add another love to your life (=


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Your story put a tear in my eye. I'm so happy for you and little June!


----------

